# The toughest watch you own



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

What is the toughest watch you own (or would like to own)? IMHO, I would say that my Kobold is the winner for me...


----------



## Down Under Divers (Feb 15, 2006)

I reckon a few Gshocks will be the answer for many people. And I think the g-shock for me would be my toughest, followed by the Citizen 1000m with the duratect coating on titanium and 6mm sapphire.

:gold 









:silver


----------



## Brian D. (Apr 5, 2006)

*Yup, I think you may get a lot of G-Shocks on this one;-) . My GW-500.*


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2006)

DC 56 for me


----------



## Black Star (Feb 15, 2006)

Agree with Mike. Has got to be my soon to arrive Damasko primarily due to the hardened steel.


----------



## Karateman (May 20, 2006)

I don't believe there is any tougher watch on the market then the Casio G-Shock all digital display models. Any watch with any kind of mechanical movement would be susceptible to shock more so than a fully electronic/non-moving parts watch. Now that's not to say electronic components can withstand any amount G-force because they too have a threshold point.

Having said that, I personally own the classic Casio G-Shock 200m as worn by Tom Cruise in M.I. II. I think I had paid $70 CAD at Walmart and has been worn in depths of 40 feet while SCUBA diving, worn while riding my sportbike on a racetrack, worn while mountain-biking, worn while skiing, swimming and has not stopped once in 4 years. 

It's not the ideal watch to be worn with a suit, but is good as a weekend beater. 

I recall an old TV commercial from the late 1980's or early 90's where they had a bunch of hockey players using the G-shock in lieu of a puck and it took slapshots! Try that with an analogue quartz or mechanical dive watch


----------



## Dave E (Feb 12, 2006)

Don't own any quartz watches, so I'm just looking at mechanicals.

I've got 2 Damaskos incoming (DA36 & DC57), I expect they will fill this role perfectly... :-!


----------



## Anomaly (Feb 14, 2006)

Damasko DC66










I used to destroy a Timex Ironman about every 9-12 months...the Damasko is at 15 months still without a scratch despite harder use. In fact...I wore it today while running the Fargo (North Dakota) 1/2 Marathon. It looks better than I do...


----------



## Scott3670 (Mar 16, 2006)

That's a nice watch! Where can I go for more information?


----------



## Anomaly (Feb 14, 2006)

Scott3670 said:


> That's a nice watch! Where can I go for more information?


Thanks!

Damasko Website - http://www.damasko.de

TimeFactors Website (Authorized Dealer) - http://www.timefactors.com/damasko.htm

BTW, the little bezel blemish at 51-52 is moisture condensation from my finger.


----------



## Simon (Feb 11, 2006)

Breitling Seawolf - Titanium, 10,000ft water resistant, 18mm thick, 5mm sapphire crystal, - big beautiful beast!


s


----------



## Giskard (Mar 19, 2006)

Casio G shock without a doubt.

If the question was "What do you _want to believe_, is the toughest watch you own?"

Then it'll just be my sinn 103. :-!


----------



## bleddrewsoe (Feb 13, 2006)

I would say my Ball Hydrocarbon GMT:









Pic _borrowed_ since I still have not gotten around to taking my own pics after 1 yearO|

Shock resistant to 7,500 G's
Anti-Magnetic to 12,000 am
Will run up to temp of -40C
WR to 300m

Pretty tough in my book;-)


----------



## swb718 (May 10, 2006)

Rolex No Date Sub 14060M (2005). The thing is an absolute tank. It's been abused and knocked around and looks like it did the day it came out of its box 10 months ago.


----------



## watchsk (Feb 11, 2006)

This one


----------



## frankier (Feb 11, 2006)

Within my collection, definitely DC56










It survived even a shark ,... emmh, crab attack


----------



## Matt V. (Feb 11, 2006)

The "G"! :-!

Cheers

Matt


----------



## zippofan (Feb 11, 2006)

I am betting on my new G-Shock which has replaced my old Casio black plastic "Alarm Chronograph" as my gig watch. I bought the old Casio at RadioShack 12 years ago for 10 bucks and it is still working fine. It has 2 basic gold colored hands and an LCD display, no lume. I have hit it with drum sticks more times than I can count, bashed it off P.A. equipment loading in and out of clubs, and except for some rust on the function buttons and scratches on the crystal it still looks pretty good. I have changed batteries three times and replaced the strap once (tore off the original taking down a lighting truss). 
These old eyes can't see it too well any more in a darkened club, and it is only about 34mm, too darn small! :-X 

Cheers,
Griff


----------



## Timothy Patrick (Feb 9, 2006)

_The toughest watches I own are g shocks. They have proven themselves here in the Porcupine mining camp by lasting for years in the underground working environment. They take a pounding underground and last longer than any other make of watch brought there.

Tim_


----------



## mr2blue (Feb 13, 2006)

UTS Adventure. This watch is bullet proof.


----------



## G M Fude (May 27, 2006)

Unexpectedly, a Seiko 5. The thing is, I've had it 35 years. Looks a tad marked and needs a new crystal, but loses about 2 seconds a day and has _never_ been serviced (yeah, I'm going to treat it real soon!).


----------



## rajenmaniar (Feb 8, 2006)

:-D :-D I think G-Shocks shouldnt qualify beacuase they are not watches.They are quartz eye-sores that also happen to tell time!!!
JUST KIDDIN.


----------



## Giskard (Mar 19, 2006)

Casio G-shock.

The _mechanical _watch I own that _I want to believe _is the toughest amongst all?

Sinn 103.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

My Omega speedmaster markIV and markII. Heavy barrel shaped case, robust movements and great resistance to shocks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2006)

Scott3670 said:


> What is the toughest watch you own (or would like to own)? IMHO, I would say that my Kobold is the winner for me...


BALL GMT Chrono. Shock protected, weather protected, antimagnetic, tritium in capsules, stainless and titanium. My toughest watch by far.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

My Lucien Piccard: seashark. It's even been got shorted on a computer
backplane.


----------



## sandoz (Apr 16, 2006)

My timex reef gear (diver style). 200m WR, screw down crown and case. All 316 SS including bracelet. 3.5yrs old; gains 5 sec per month; recessed mineral glass crystal shows no scratches despite very rough use; still original battery.


----------



## obsidian (Feb 13, 2006)

*All watches have a weakness*

The has yet to be made a totally impervious watch.
As their name implies, G-Shocks are incredibly shock resistant. There was a documented case of a G-Shock being thrown from the 25th floor of a Toronto hotel and (except for some scuff marks) operating perfectly afterwards. No mechanical watch could match that. 
However digital watches have their weaknesses. 
Cold: The batteries that power the watches lose efficiency in low temperatures; also the metal contacts contract and the watch losses power and shuts off. Even the best G-Shock is only rated to about 14 degrees F. Most mechanical movements would easily be able to handle temperatures below this.
EM Fields: all electronic devices are susceptible to strong electro-magnetic fields. Mechanical watches, if not specially shielded, can become magnitized; but this is something a competant watchmaker can fix in a 30 seconds. A quartz/digital movement can be fried by a strong EM field-- no salvation.
I read a recent thread on the Casio forum where a G-Shock had it's solar panels fried from close proximity to a MRI machine.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=15531&highlight=magnetic


----------



## 78finn (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All watches have a weakness*

I dont think thowing a watch out of a 24 story window is any true indication of "tuffness"....after all if a human were attached to it...well the watch may come out ok, but there would be no one to tell the time.
I think any show of strength has to be in real world situations - climbing everst / extreme sports and activities etc...air, sea and land..
Maybe the G-shock would still come out on top...
I have gone through a tone of watches climbing...and yet the only one that remains is a cheap ($600) Wenger Commando...not my favourite watch by ant degree....but it still works...


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2008)

*Re: All watches have a weakness*

Tull lives!


----------



## vealmike (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: All watches have a weakness*



78finn said:


> I dont think thowing a watch out of a 24 story window is any true indication of "tuffness"....after all if a human were attached to it...well the watch may come out ok, but there would be no one to tell the time.
> I think any show of strength has to be in real world situations - climbing everst / extreme sports and activities etc...air, sea and land..
> Maybe the G-shock would still come out on top...
> I have gone through a tone of watches climbing...and yet the only one that remains is a cheap ($600) Wenger Commando...not my favourite watch by ant degree....but it still works...


Well I used to have a titanium Tissot T660. It survived 10 years of every day wear. Which for me involves two trips a month caving / paragliding / whitewater kayaking and being worn whilst building my kit car.
I used to destroy sub $200 watches in three to six months before I bought that watch.

Unfortunately, it did not survive my fiancee accidentally knocking into the trash bin and putting it out for the bin men before I noticed.

Am I bitter?
Well, yes, actually I am!


----------



## sangman (Sep 29, 2008)

Has to be my gshock gw 500


----------



## k7lro (Feb 12, 2006)

I had a Rolex GMT for years - never left my wrist except when asleep. When I sold it, which I regret, it was in beautiful shape.

My Ball GMT is just as tough at the Rolex - if it has a quickset on the hour hand, it would be the perfect watch. 

My O&W is my everyday beater watch - as tough as they come.

My Pathfinder is my kayaking watch when I'm "out there". Great ABC watch and probably the ultimate expedition watch esp. when you're miles from the nearest weather forecast.

My Citizen's in 10-years old. Any watch that survives 10-years is tough. It could use a new crystal but it keeps great time. With its timezones, it's a great travel watch also.


----------



## stockae92 (Feb 10, 2006)

On paper, I think Ball Hydrocarbon Engineer Alligator LE is plenty tough:

WR 1000m
anti-mag
anti-cold
anti-shock
auto HEV
double screw for lugs
unqiue crown lock
but of course, any of my G-Shocks can out tough the Ball Alligator when it comes to shock resistant (no moving parts > moving parts)


----------



## Wayne_G_I (Aug 8, 2008)

Rolex Sea-Dweller


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*>>> I got 3 Tough Muthas right here...*


----------



## HalifaxNS (May 17, 2007)

I have a Mathey Tissot from the late 30's, not as tough as a g-shock but it has bin ticking for 70 years, maybe tough can be defined as a long life lived.


----------



## osprey (Oct 29, 2008)

swb718 said:


> Rolex No Date Sub 14060M (2005). The thing is an absolute tank. It's been abused and knocked around and looks like it did the day it came out of its box 10 months ago.


I concur, my Rolex Sub SS with Date is a Tank. I been wearing it for the past 12 years with no maintenance.


----------



## chansigril (Nov 5, 2008)

toughest watch i own was also the only watch i owned up until yesterday :-d

movado folio. purchased it new ~4 years back during a trip to bermuda, have worn it pretty much every day since. has kept excellent time, crystal has some scratches but i haven't tried polishing them out. has some pretty hefty scuff marks and i've replaced the leather band once but all in all :-!

hopefully the new watches i acquire as i start my collection prove to be as durable


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't have many tough watches but from what I have it would be the Debaufre Ocean 1. It's 316 stainless, 1000 ft. WR very heavy with solid links in the bracelet. I've had it less than a year but I use it in salt water everyday during work. Love the watch and feel very confident in it's durability. Looks great despite how I use it.


----------



## KenC (May 5, 2005)

I don't know which watch is the toughest, but this watch has proven itself to be able to take anything that comes its way. My Glycine Airman (circa 1964) survived several years in the military (yes, in the field, not behind a desk) and 2 combat tours in Vietnam in the jungles (1 Recon, 1 Infantry). It has been soaked, shocked and covered with mud, grease and grime and still runs and keeps time as well as they day I bought it.


----------



## Zarith (Nov 5, 2007)

KenC said:


> I don't know which watch is the toughest, but this watch has proven itself to be able to take anything that comes its way. My Glycine Airman (circa 1964) survived several years in the military (yes, in the field, not behind a desk) and 2 combat tours in Vietnam in the jungles (1 Recon, 1 Infantry). It has been soaked, shocked and covered with mud, grease and grime and still runs and keeps time as well as they day I bought it.


That's some serious testing, Ken :-!

From my little collection, I would say that my Steinhart Triton _feels_ really tough. It seems ultra solid and reliable. Time will tell if this is true...

But in general, I think most recent watches are extremely fragile - rarely up to their specifications. In the last few year I had to send back many watches to the factory. Sometimes after only 3 months. It seems the most expensive are the worse (go figure!).

It the same with many other products: cars, bicycles, fridges, shoes, etc... the new stuff has probably more features but doesn't last long <|


----------



## polaco23 (Aug 24, 2008)

Gonna get alot of slack for this i know but here goes:

Invicta Sub (Miyota 21J Movt)

Ive had this watch for about 2 years now, and its fallen 2 stories (onto grass), fallen down the stairs with me attached twice (Im Polish), gone swimming in a saltwater ocean & numerous hot tubs, survived my new love for going to a wet sauna (steam room), and has fallen on carpeted floors hundreds of times, im really clumsy.

This watch is THE BEST beater ive ever had, and it gets more compliments than all my other pieces combined (thanks Rolex for the design!)

Oh yeah, my Enzo is tough too. :-!


----------



## joeyrahimi (Mar 14, 2008)

http://photos-g.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v374/18/122/4806607/n4806607_32610534_5975.jpg


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)




----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## RedBaronF2001 (Oct 25, 2007)

In my collection the Rolex Sea-Dweller is the toughest watch I own with respect to durability. It has taken more than a few knocks (wood and steel), sand, salt water, light construction work, auto repair, and desk diving with aplomb. It looks as good today as it did when I got it.


----------



## chchz (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a $15 Armitron that I use for everything even mildly rough. I have seriously beat it, but it keeps going. Has a miyota 2115 quartz, and I cant kill it.

Mechanical, any vostok with 2414A


----------



## beebox (Jan 12, 2008)

My toughest watch is the TT rolex datejust i bought in 1999 brand new.

It has been through many riding trips on my Harley dyna lowrider(lots of vibration) to thailand and malaysia and all my outdoor activities all these years and still working fine.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

I reckon this one is pretty tough


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

WIS_Chronomaster said:


> I reckon this one is pretty tough


No doubt about that mate! :-!


----------



## Unique Mechanics (Oct 14, 2007)

This is tough and ruff, gorgeous watch with muscle.


----------



## DrSpeed (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm in doubt between my Uzi Protector and Seiko 007. There may be tougher watches, but these are mine...


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

I bought my LM3 because it's hot, but the secondary reason was it's a beefy mofo, and will handle my abuse. I don't take my watch off, for anything.

I've killed 3 GShocks in 2 years.


----------



## Blake (Sep 10, 2008)

sector 350


----------



## bullitt_60 (Oct 25, 2008)

chchz said:


> I have a $15 Armitron that I use for everything even mildly rough. I have seriously beat it, but it keeps going. Has a miyota 2115 quartz, and I cant kill it.
> 
> Mechanical, any vostok with 2414A


lol... I was going to say the same thing. I have an Armitron I have had 15+ years since I was a kid. I've worn it a every manual labor job, during yard work, working on cars, etc. Just beat the crap out of it. I put batteries in it and it keeps running.


----------



## Wile (Oct 30, 2008)

The Temption is extremely robust.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

How do I know whats the toughest? Do I drop them off a 5 story building then see how each one coped with the shock?


----------



## Huertecilla (Nov 26, 2007)

I own two ´toughest´....

One is the humble ´sterile´Traser H3 P5900,
the other Mühle S.A.R.
I wear both on their original straps. Tried replacements but the originals suit the watches and my non too large wrist best. I even reinstalled the divers extention on the S.A.R.

This latter is one of the hand assembled pre-production models given to the DGzRS captains.
It is equally at home on horseback in the mountains in the south of europe as on a boat in in the northern seas.

I wear the S.A.R. daily as its large dial is só clear to read and the P5900 is a bit small but concerning ruggedness for money the Traser wins hands down. Also the lumipaint on the S.A.R. is not even close to the same league as the tritium on the H3.
If Traser would make one with a cleaner and far larger dial it would have no competitor concerning money for rugged funcionality. 

petrus


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Dc 56


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

Unique Mechanics said:


> This is tough and ruff, gorgeous watch with muscle.


This one's made of titanium or what??? :-d


----------



## deepcdvr (Dec 31, 2007)

G M Fude said:


> Unexpectedly, a Seiko 5. The thing is, I've had it 35 years. Looks a tad marked and needs a new crystal, but loses about 2 seconds a day and has _never_ been serviced (yeah, I'm going to treat it real soon!).


Let's see a pic! :-!


----------



## MikalNY (Oct 17, 2008)

beebox said:


> My toughest watch is the TT rolex datejust i bought in 1999 brand new.
> 
> It has been through many riding trips on my Harley dyna lowrider(lots of vibration) to thailand and malaysia and all my outdoor activities all these years and still working fine.


----------



## Preston (Mar 2, 2006)

Mine has been the Ironman, one the first versions and beat to death, G-Shock that I decided to whip against a wall for giggles and Locman Mare carbon fiber chrono the Locman took a direct hit at about 40KM by a tree limb while I was driving the Gator to the beer museum, aside from the tree sap and bark skin stuck to it there wasn't a mark, however my wrist didn't fair too well, nothing broken but a nasty bruise and a lot of pain for about 2 weeks which didn't help the arthritis any. The watch probabkly saved the wrist from a worse fate.


----------



## alanlocal80 (Oct 10, 2006)

My TSAR has been able to take everything I've thrown at it. By the way, it was worn while performing Instrument Verification in an 11 Cal Hot-Suit on live 480VAC at NASA Langley RC, in Hampton Va. I would not have dared subject a mechanical watch to the environment to which I was exposed.

Currently being worn in the employ of Blackwater at the U.S Armed Forces Staff College at Norfolk Naval Base.

It's my least expensive watch, but nonetheless, possibly the toughest.
Best Regards,
Alan


----------



## V8 (Oct 7, 2006)

Seiko Monsters and G-shocks, although I'm sure my Fortis could take a beating it will never get anywhere close to danger.


----------



## Sunshine86 (Nov 28, 2007)

My Omega Seamaster Professional has accompanied me on more than a couple hikes, swims, climbs, and other expeditions and has yet to fail me.


----------



## Shogan191 (Feb 23, 2008)

I've already posted my Debaufre Ocean 1 but I was just thinking about an inexpensive $35.00 quartz I got from LL Bean. I worked with it everyday and I worked in saltwater everyday. It lasted about 7 years and was completely beat up. It never did die but I killed it by trying to change out the face of the watch because I was tired of it. I didn't know what I was doing so I eventually broke the watch. I wasn't upset about ruining it but it's amazing what abuse some of the least expensive watches can take.


----------



## jaypetermen (Oct 16, 2008)

Precista PRS-18Q with Fricker case & quartz movement.


----------



## HogRider (Jul 17, 2008)

Would be my Seiko 200m Diver, which I bought in 1993. This watch has been through a lot and never failed. (It fell into a bucket of concrete once and a few other nasty things happened to it). I went through 1 dive strap and 2 stainless bracelets. The one in the picture was put on it last year.

Just had the crystal replaced and it was cleaned and oiled.

I thought it deserved that after all those years.


----------



## 3Dials (Jul 10, 2008)

My Marathon TSAR. It takes everything I throw at it (though I try not to sometimes!) and then some.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice pic, just shows u even them dressier watches have what it takes to mix it in a hardcore world :-!



beebox said:


> My toughest watch is the TT rolex datejust i bought in 1999 brand new.
> 
> It has been through many riding trips on my Harley dyna lowrider(lots of vibration) to thailand and malaysia and all my outdoor activities all these years and still working fine.


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

No doubt there they are a big tough watch :-!



3Dials said:


> My Marathon TSAR. It takes everything I throw at it (though I try not to sometimes!) and then some.


----------



## Strut99GT (Jan 28, 2008)

I feel like my Orange Monster and SXK173 are tough watches...but let's be serious, I know my G-Shocks are much tougher. I would never wear any of my automatic watches for manual labor of any kind because there is no point. GShocks are made for the abuse and take it in stride.


----------



## Huertecilla (Nov 26, 2007)

The definition of ´tough´ seems to be flexible ;-)

If we mean unbustable clockwork or resistance to damage or both the results differ.

It seems ´we´ are mostly talking about outer damage.

Most divers p.e. are inherently at a disadvantage because of their bezel: it stcks out ánd is amechanical complication. A Damasko case without a bezel is a good comparative example with any diver.

The grip profile on the outer edge of a bezel is relatively vulnerable. Just compare the Marathon SAR bezel with the Mühle S.A.R. bumper ring.

petrus


----------



## lawrie124 (Jan 3, 2009)

Scott3670 said:


> What is the toughest watch you own (or would like to own)? IMHO, I would say that my Kobold is the winner for me...


Casio G-Shock MUDMAN is the toughest watch, totally sealed in every respect and is also lightweight, which means that it can take being dropped from heights and chucked about more without it's own weight causing it extra damage.
I love the MUDMAN series, they are ultra tough G-Shocks.|>


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

this one has taken on:

-doorknobs
-brick
-concrete
-blacktop
-gasoline
-engine oil
-sticks swung at my head
-dog bites
-human bites
-lightning (struck a tree 20' away, traveled across the wet grass and burnt my fingertips, but the watch was fine)


----------



## kspeed (Dec 25, 2008)

Many of you will scoff at this, but it's my 3-4 year old Movado Museum. I've slammed that sucker against a hammer, my desk, parking lot asphalt, and who the hell knows what else, but it always comes back a-tickin'. Granted, it's been relegated to everyday beater status, but it's handled the role more admirably than I'd imagined. The case is rock freakin' solid!


----------



## Norwolf (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm impressed with the life styles of some of posters in this thread: motorcycling, mountain climbing, marathon running, swimming, kayaking, animal (and human) bites. The worst my watches receive is an bump against the furniture in my apartment.

I'm also impressed with the Hardlex crystal on my B. M.. It's been scraped along hard tables and chairs but still brand new.


----------



## krazyjoe66 (Oct 13, 2008)

I possess many of the watches spoken about and shown on WUS but there is only one watch I wear to work (Power Industry/Heavy Construction) G-SHOCKo| Slammed it between I-Beams and was hit in the wrist with a 5 pound sledge hammer and it prevented me from getting injured. It still works just not water proof.


----------



## skottyknukkles (Sep 16, 2008)

my father is a wrecking ball and has a casio g shock for 15 years on its second battery. only thing that broke was the loop. 

me i baby things to ensure a lifetime of use.


----------



## wilfreb (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## Gordon (Feb 13, 2006)

Going on the critieria of taking knock/abuse with no or minimal maintnance and still keep good time over the years:

My toughest auto .. Sea Dweller
" " handwind ......... UTS Commander
" " quartz ............. Seiko Tuna 300m

Overall toughest ............. GShock DW-5600C, over 20 years old and still going strong :-!

ps apologies for the crappy pics


----------



## BlackLight (Sep 14, 2008)

You want bulletproof ? It survived tarmac...


----------



## yermano (Oct 6, 2008)

my toughest watch is my oldest watch and it a casio oceanus had it for 6 or 7 years now and works perfectly i wear it every day to work. broke a breaclet pin once when it got caught under a pallet of milk weighting1.25 tons nearly broke my wrist thankfull the pin broke before my wrist did.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

This one's a tough mutha too...


----------



## mph57 (Nov 20, 2006)

My toughest watch also happens to be the least expensive watch that I own...A Casio G Shock GW700 :-!. In my very small collection I don't think anything else comes close including the two Damaskos which I have. I wouldn't be worried about the case...just the movement inside.


----------



## hpark21 (Oct 8, 2007)

My toughest just arrived today.

Tutima Commando II Ti with Lemania 5100 Auto.

Full titanium case and bracelet.

I will have photos up in couple of days.


----------



## neveronmonday (May 15, 2007)

*Ironman!*


----------



## jhowton (Jul 27, 2007)




----------



## cell (Nov 11, 2007)

My toughest watch is Tag Heuer 6000. I bought it in 1995 and wear it daily, I am mechanical engineer and working in manufacturing plant back then and it survived the harsh condition...









:-d


----------



## Lilhoody (Jan 3, 2008)

deepcdvr said:


>


Only one U1 vote? Wow. Of the three I currently own (since that was the OP's question), I would have to say the Kobold SEAL. 
I'm with Paul in regard to the U1. I sold mine about 3 months back. If it was still here, it would get my vote.


----------



## StanSuarez (Nov 21, 2008)

My Casio Pro-Trek PRG-50.

Five years and still going strong.










ps.. I swear by that surefire 3P flashlight in the picture too. I took her up in the mountains and she fell out of my pocket behind some bushes when I had to err.... you know what I mean. 

It was a couple of months later before I could return to the site and search for her. Lo and behold- there she was, under a few inches of mud(it rains daily in that particular rain forest) in perfect working condition.

I'm sure my watch would have survived the same treatment too.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

neveronmonday said:


> *Ironman!*


Classic! |>


----------



## RGRAY (Jun 1, 2008)

Marathon JSAR on a Ted Su Kevlar strap. :-!


----------



## x29Saab (Feb 26, 2008)

*Citizen pmu56-2371 tough*

I own a Citizen PMU56-2371 watch that I would have to say is the toughest I have ever owned. I wore it for a number of years and it never even got a scratch. I then gave it to my father. He wore it for a couple of years. One day it fell off of his wrist when he was mowing the lawn. Whack!!! The watch was eaten by the lawn mower and thrown. It had completely disappeared. Two years later and several mowings later, my father found the watch. The impact from the mower blade sliced through one of the lugs and the impact force was so great that the impression of all three hands upon the face of the watch tells the exact second that the mower hit it. The impact also jarred the bezel and the crystal so it was not fully seated. Remember, it sat like this for TWO YEARS through rain and one flood. He brought the watch back to me. The thing was still working and it had kept perfect time! I set the watch on the floor and set the crystal with my foot. Looked at the damage to the lug, the blade had just missed severing the pin hole. Bought a new band and gave it to my father-in-law. He is going to give the watch back to me tonight after using it for a couple more years. That is one TOUGH watch. Awesome!


----------



## poison (Nov 8, 2007)

Karateman said:


> I don't believe there is any tougher watch on the market then the Casio G-Shock all digital display models. Any watch with any kind of mechanical movement would be susceptible to shock more so than a fully electronic/non-moving parts watch. Now that's not to say electronic components can withstand any amount G-force because they too have a threshold point.
> 
> Having said that, I personally own the classic Casio G-Shock 200m as worn by Tom Cruise in M.I. II. I think I had paid $70 CAD at Walmart and has been worn in depths of 40 feet while SCUBA diving, worn while riding my sportbike on a racetrack, worn while mountain-biking, worn while skiing, swimming and has not stopped once in 4 years.
> 
> ...


I killed 3 Gshocks in the military. I'll never buy another.


----------



## grappler (Nov 26, 2009)

I trust my Casio Atomic/Solar powered G-Shock. 

It takes a daily beating at work and is still not only looking good but the time is still accurate and probably will not need to replace any battery for a very very long time if ever.


----------



## cthulhu7 (Oct 24, 2009)

Hmmm... Toss up between my G-shock and Pathfinder.


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Would have to say the toughest watch I have ever owned was a G-shock. That said, the toughest mechanical watch I have ever owned is my Steelfish. Tough as a club and very accurate. I wear this watch to work five days a week and have for the last year and a half.










Best, Frank


----------



## JAD3703 (Feb 11, 2006)

Has to be my Kobold Seal (in this instance on an Orb strap). Heck of a beast on the wrist and I wore it for 7.5 months overseas in Afghanistan.










James


----------



## Tragic (Feb 11, 2006)

Original post May 18th, 06!
Oldest thread ever dug up?


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

Tragic said:


> Original post May 18th, 06!
> Oldest thread ever dug up?


By now it is probably "owned". LOL.


----------



## Bloke In England (Nov 29, 2009)

My Timex Expedition has been a loyal companion for well over 10 years. It has had 5 batteries and 3 straps during this time. It has been worn repairing cars, cutting trees, swimming at the beach and when paintballing. In fact I would say it has been abused as much as it has been used and still soldiers on. For a £25 watch, I am impressed.


----------



## lysanderxiii (Oct 4, 2006)

poison said:


> I killed 3 Gshocks in the military. I'll never buy another.


I've broken a M2 HB, and gotten a HMMWV stuck in the mud, twice, A good soldier can break anything if he really tries. Doesn't means its not sturdy equipment.


----------



## TheBluePrince (Oct 22, 2009)

Seiko flight master chronograph has been around the world with me in jungle, dessert, snow, sea, city....everywhere and never missed a beat.


----------



## dougcee (Feb 7, 2009)

Scott,
Unless you tortured all your watches identically, to the point of failure, wouldn't it be almost impossible to to determine which was the "toughest"? :think:


----------



## Mitch100 (Jul 3, 2007)

Well I would have two categories. 1. Metal analogue watches and 2. Plastic digital watches.

My toughest metal is probably the MRG 7500. It is hardened titanium (4-5 times stronger than SS), it is fully coated in Diamond Like Carbon, has a sapphire crystal and it is a 'G Shock' !! How can you get tougher than that?





































My toughest digital is harder to say but this must be a contender, the GW-5500 with its enhanced resin protection (over the 5600s) and covered buttons.










Mitch


----------



## COTTON (Jul 7, 2009)

Believe it or not I have a Kenneth Cole that I have worn like a retread tire and it keeps on going. My father gave it to me for my birthday years ago it's nothing fancy but it's one of my favorite watches. I just slipped it on thinking about it. :-!


----------



## Close 2 Cool (May 22, 2009)

This one, but I'm pretty easy on watches in general. Unlike many on here I pick and choose the days I wear a watch and never at home.


----------



## dave38 (Mar 17, 2010)

The toughest watch I own is a Ballistic BWE104, I doubt theres any watch tougher than Ballistic

Check out this demo vid






I don'y think a Casio G Shock can survive that much abuse !!


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

dave38 said:


> The toughest watch I own is a Ballistic BWE104, I doubt theres any watch tougher than Ballistic
> 
> Check out this demo vid
> 
> ...


..We have a new Official Watch Of Mall Ninjas!

In fact, the video is rather pathetic. A guy wearing soft soled trainers jumps on the watch and a truck slowly and craefully drives over it - something any metal bodied quartz should survive, because there is no shock to the mechanism - and a craft knife is used to prove that, gosh, glass is harder than steel. But drop one of these things 2 metres and my bet is that it will be full of tinsel. The maker doesn't even list it as meeting the ISO diver 1m drop standard, let alone the G's 10m drop.)


----------



## Chev James (Apr 13, 2009)

My toughest watch would have to be my Lum-Tec M-7, which has a tungsten carbide case and bracelet, plus sapphire crystal and caseback. It's very, very hard to scratch that watch, and it's got a tough Seiko automatic movement. 

The polish on this tungsten carbide case and bracelet is finer than that on 24-karat gold. This watch will leave damaged those objects that will scratch the heck out of other watches. 

It probably wouldn't take too many hits on a tile floor, however, before the sapphire crystal broke . . . but it surely can resist scratches and dings!


----------



## scuttle (Dec 15, 2008)

Chev James said:


> My toughest watch would have to be my Lum-Tec M-7, which has a tungsten carbide case and bracelet, plus sapphire crystal and caseback. It's very, very hard to scratch that watch, and it's got a tough Seiko automatic movement.
> 
> The polish on this tungsten carbide case and bracelet is finer than that on 24-karat gold. This watch will leave damaged those objects that will scratch the heck out of other watches.
> 
> It probably wouldn't take too many hits on a tile floor, however, before the sapphire crystal broke . . . but it surely can resist scratches and dings!


Realistically, the mechanism would probably be trashed before sapphire. Tough for a mechanical means being able to meet the ISO diver spec - which means running at reduced accuracy after about a 1m (or is it 1.5m?) drop on to a hard floor.


----------



## Lemaniac40 (Oct 10, 2008)

Probably my Seiko Black Monster or
of course my 2 G's


----------



## Tictocdoc (Sep 28, 2009)

I think my toughest watch would be a G-Shock Riseman, but I know that by reputation only. 

In real life experience, the one watch that I have put through just about everything has got to be a Swatch Irony Chrono that Ive had for about 6 years now, and it has the scratches and dents to prove it.


----------



## Ananda (Feb 28, 2008)

rolex ak.


----------



## tfar (Apr 7, 2010)

My Hydro converted G-Shock GW-5600J! See here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=401807

Will get bull bars for it when they are in stock again. I also want to do a GW-9010 Mudman conversion. Should be even tougher. Just waiting for the watch to come in.

Till


----------



## 2BATTRANGER (Feb 7, 2010)

Mine would have to be my trusty old ECO-ZILLA S.S. I beat the crap out of it at work on a daily basis--- and she had the scars, nicks, dents, and dings to prove it too! I recently (2weeks ago) sold it on sales forum here on WUS for a cheap price due to the condition.... But she will still make a fine watch, there were NO marks on the mineral crystal and she still looked fairly good for the abuse she took!!! Eco-Zilla = GREAT WATCH!!!:-!


----------



## dave38 (Mar 17, 2010)

I think any other watch would have been smashed to smithereens, heres another video of the watch been smacked hard with a hammer 20 times and theres not a scratch on it
YouTube - Ballistc Watch Smacked With a Hammer 20 Times


----------



## nimbushopper (Nov 3, 2007)

I really think you have to break it down to mechanical on one hand and quartz on the other. It's not fair to compare the two as most would agree that quartz can almost always take more physical abuse(not counting cold temps).

My choice for toughest mech is this








and my choice for toughest quartz is this









Now keep in mind that my choice is from what I actually own and use on a regular basis. If money were no object I think I'd have some other choices but they wouldn't be based on my personal experience, (yet). Does anyone know if Ball is the only manufacturer that actually gives a number ie 7500g's of shock resistance?


----------



## choen (Sep 1, 2010)

dave38 said:


> I think any other watch would have been smashed to smithereens, heres another video of the watch been smacked hard with a hammer 20 times and theres not a scratch on it
> YouTube - Ballistc Watch Smacked With a Hammer 20 Times


Will it survive inside blendtech's blender?

To quote: "Will it blend?"


----------



## cl0r0x70 (Feb 2, 2010)

I own a G-Shock, but the toughest MECHANICAL I own is my Ball Trieste:


----------



## Raza (Jul 21, 2010)

My AWG100-1A is my G-Shock and therefore tougher than the rest. Following that is my Chase-Durer Special Forces 1000XL UDT. Toughest mechanical has got to be my Hamilton Sunset. From a pure shock perspective, my manual wind Bernhardt is likely tougher, but the mineral crystal and 50m WR fall against the sapphire, 200m WR, and aftermarket waterproof strap.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

I bought this watch about a month ago. Its probably from 1995 or so. From the looks of it, its been used a lot. Bought a new bezel/case and its good as new.










Now...


----------



## alamf (Oct 8, 2010)

Speedmaster is 7500 g raated


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

where's the picture?:roll:


----------



## CLEANS-HIGH (Feb 26, 2009)

I would have to say my Seiko Landmonster, it's built like a tank


----------



## nolanz14 (Dec 12, 2009)

My Sinn U1. Almost seems indestructible.








[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## serge70 (Nov 16, 2010)

My Panerai Luminor Marina C Series,now 10 years old,totally bomb proof timepiece.It's never stopped telling very accurate time...oh,apart from when i forgot to wind it.


----------



## Run&Gun (Aug 29, 2010)

My Marathon TSAR.


----------



## kidblue (Dec 10, 2008)

What's the deal w/ Reactor? They claim toughness, but they can't seem to put a sapphire crystal on a $300 watch whereas an $80 Alpha seems to get it.


----------



## WatchAdct (Jan 25, 2010)

G-shock, Kobold, and Mako XL for me!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Sinn U1 is the toughest watch out of my collection:


----------



## choen (Sep 1, 2010)

Proven to be damn tough since 2005 is a cheap Casio Edifice with steel strap. All scratched up, but no stains or rust and still working!


----------



## acello27 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sorry. The Kobold is tough. But not as tough as my Mudman G.
Different ballpark.


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

G-Shock 511-D is my toughest


----------



## Timglas (Mar 25, 2010)

The DC66 is definitely on the top of my wishlist!


----------



## tacticalpen (Nov 8, 2010)

Since the thread title is "toughest watch you own" not "toughest watch ever made" I'm going to throw up my TAWATEC E.O. Diver. So far the thing has been nearly bulletproof for me although I image there are tougher watches out there. Still, this one's taken a beating and held up like a champ.










Just theorizing here but, I guess a tungsten carbide G-Shock hydro would probably be virtually indestructible if they ever went that route.


----------



## penncrnp (May 30, 2008)

My toughest automatic would have to be a Kremke Subzilla. Great Fricker case, thick crystal, deep WR rating, antimagnetic, and some shock resistance.

As far as a Quartz watch choice I will agree with others that G-shock leads the pack.

Happy New Year!


----------



## dirkpitt73 (Dec 8, 2006)

Other than G-Shock (which should really preface anyone on here who owns a G-Shock!), my toughest is the Mission Antarctica. I continue to be amazed with how this thing takes door jamb hits, rock crashes and two kids smashing it and doesn't even scratch! Amazing watch.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

dirkpitt73 said:


> Other than G-Shock (which should really preface anyone on here who owns a G-Shock!), my toughest is the Mission Antarctica. I continue to be amazed with how this thing takes door jamb hits, rock crashes and two kids smashing it and doesn't even scratch! Amazing watch.


Wow, completely awesome looking as well.


----------



## wuyeah (Apr 24, 2007)

G-Shock DW-002 

True story. 17 yrs ago I was playing with my bike in one of those parking lot building doing some tricks. I went real fast, high in the air, loose control on landing. I shoot out from my bike and was stupid enough trying to land on my wrist. No need to say, my wrist got busted went to hospital for pin. My G-Shock got hit and dragged on the floor when I land which cause the case a minor, noticeable wear with scratch free crystal and it was still working. This watch continue to work 17 yrs after and was still on it first battery. I changed its battery a month ago when i notice the lum is weak.


----------



## PH68 (Nov 12, 2010)

My wife has had this Timex Expedition since the 90's.
It been from the tops of mountains to bottom of rivers.
Sometimes when her wrists get too hot, she just hangs it off her rucksack... even when scrambling up narrow gaps!









All it's had over the years is a couple of new batteries and a couple of new straps.
It's a bit scratched, the indiglo still works, and it still keeps perfect time (it loses maybe a second or so every month).
She still wears it almost every day.


----------



## DM71 (Feb 6, 2009)

I would say these two...

Enzo










Benarus See Devil


----------



## Mako (Apr 21, 2007)

Without doubt, my Enzo Mechana 001 Sub Hatch.


----------



## Swordman (Jan 10, 2009)

G shock frogman.


----------



## El Cheapacabra (Aug 24, 2011)

Another vote for the Benarus Sea Devil


----------



## sidakumar (Mar 17, 2009)

Toughest watch in my collection is my Lum-Tec M8. I don't particularly like digital watches, and the tungsten finish on this has held up remarkably well through whatever I have thrown at it (quite a bit actually!)


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Citizen BM7080-03E

Titanium case done the right way. Not even the hint of a scratch in one year of constant wear. Dropped it a couple of times in one day. Crystal down. Still looks as good as new.


----------



## Perseus (Mar 25, 2010)

I agree, and I own the same watch!



Karateman said:


> I don't believe there is any tougher watch on the market then the Casio G-Shock all digital display models. Any watch with any kind of mechanical movement would be susceptible to shock more so than a fully electronic/non-moving parts watch. Now that's not to say electronic components can withstand any amount G-force because they too have a threshold point.
> 
> Having said that, I personally own the classic Casio G-Shock 200m as worn by Tom Cruise in M.I. II. I think I had paid $70 CAD at Walmart and has been worn in depths of 40 feet while SCUBA diving, worn while riding my sportbike on a racetrack, worn while mountain-biking, worn while skiing, swimming and has not stopped once in 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## ZASKAR36 (Sep 25, 2009)

My Gshocks hands down


----------



## JoshTheCanadian (Oct 1, 2011)

Definitely the Damasko DC56. I have had it for a few months now, and not even a small scratch. A few dents in my wall though.


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

anonimo millimetri


----------



## asadtiger (Jun 23, 2008)

poison said:


> I killed 3 Gshocks in the military. I'll never buy another.


please share what survived you?


----------



## GlennO (Jan 3, 2010)

I guess it would be my Citizen Promaster because -

1. It's quartz
2. Duratect coated titanium case
3. Sapphire crystal
4. 200m WR


----------



## T-hunter (Dec 26, 2009)

Sub-Z


----------



## dodgerduke (Dec 14, 2011)

Wanted to get some more detail about your watch here.
While reading the posts at this forum I came across your watch and joined just so I could ask you about it.
Do you have a model number? or remember where you bought it?
I've tried researching online but haven't had any luck.
Any more details would be appreciated.
All the best.
Duke


----------



## pinnoy (Mar 18, 2013)

The toughest watch I have is the Little Known Chinese Brand "Heiqn" Tungsten Carbide Watch. Not a scratch and still looks brand new after a year of heavy (and deliberate abuse) use. Sapphire Crystal and Tungsten Case + Band makes this watch virtually abuse proof.

Bought at 90 dollars ebay.

Very heavy too. Feels absolutely solid and gives you no worries that you might dent/scratch it.

HEIQN


----------



## pjw (Mar 5, 2012)

If Tom thumb wore it on a movie set it must be real tough. 


Perseus said:


> I agree, and I own the same watch!


----------

